# sander hose



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

would like to buy a dust free vac (fein or festool) to collect the dust from our (PC) random orbit sanders. does anyone have a source for good flexible hoses that work well for this?


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Try looking at Peachtree woodworking.
Lee


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Porter Cable makes dedicated hoses. Amazon has them as inexpensively as anyone. Be sure to check the port size on your vacuum. PC hoses are set up for their vacuum, and don't have the normal 2-inch connection.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

What great timing. There's another thread somewhere here going on right now about hating to use a ROS on a drywall ceiling. The title is "this sucks" or "I hate this" or "why me??" or something like that. 
There is a post there with pics of a hyde tool for sanding drywall, it includes a flexible hose that plugs into the shopvac. The other end comes with an adapter so it fits two size openings. Sorry I can't link directly to the post - no time, grilled cheese is burning gotta go.


----------

